# Twitter



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anybody else on here got twitter?  Because I doubt any of my followers will pay any attention to my diabetes related tweets


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

oh i always forget to twitter !!


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

am64 said:


> oh i always forget to twitter !!



hehe. think you and sam are my only diabetic followers


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm avoiding twitter, because I don't understand it!


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

there ya go katie for the whole world and stephen fry to view x


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

samonpuff ??? ohh i'll try and find her


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> I'm avoiding twitter, because I don't understand it!



It's a lot easier to understand as soon as you join - when you realise it's like the news feed on facebook. It's really good for getting the latest news, sharing news and advetising things (such as a blog or place like this).



am64 said:


> there ya go katie for the whole world and stephen fry to view x



hehe thanks am!


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

found sam and rossi !!! sent requests


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

am64 said:


> samonpuff ??? ohh i'll try and find her



yep. ooh and rossi_mac!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> hehe. think you and sam are my only diabetic followers



 pulling sad face!


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

rossi on my list now


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> pulling sad face!



sorry!! I did remember eventually though...

you'll have to tweet more


----------



## Steff (Nov 25, 2009)

dnt tweet or use fb lol , mind its all pple talk about at work that twitter lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> sorry!! I did remember eventually though...
> 
> you'll have to tweet more



no problemo! Yeah I've been a bit slack of late all round


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

rossi did you call the architect?


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2009)

am64 said:


> rossi did you call the architect?



It's on my list of tings to do! Now only 4 miles long that list


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

katie i noticed you following jodrell bank aswell!!


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> It's on my list of tings to do! Now only 4 miles long that list



i pm you earlier rossi and will again


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2009)

am64 said:


> i pm you earlier rossi and will again



cheers yeah I got them thanks. I'll let you know, I knew of the two things too, but ta.


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

am64 said:


> katie i noticed you following jodrell bank aswell!!



I dont even know who they are!


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

Jodrell Bank Centre for Astrophysics comprises research activities in astronomy and astrophysics at The University of Manchester, ...

its where they send out messages and listen to messages from aliens !!! heehee also very good web if you want to know whats going on up there in the universe X
http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2009)

Right, I'm signed up. What do I do now?


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Right, I'm signed up. What do I do now?



finally!! 

well first you give me your twitter ID so I can follow you. Then you can post abot stuff like a new entry on your blog etc, if you want to talk about diabetes that is.  Mine is a personal account so I talk about general crap, including some diabetes.


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

oh you are following ME, cool


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> oh you are following ME, cool



and rossi and am64! They wouldn't let me be Northerner, so I'm ThreeSows. Better not to ask... Do you tweet publicly? I'll have a look around after tea!


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> and rossi and am64! They wouldn't let me be Northerner, so I'm ThreeSows. Better not to ask... Do you tweet publicly? I'll have a look around after tea!



yep I tweet publicly, so can be stalked by anyone 

What you want to do is... if you want to advertise your blog or this forum to diabetics, you put '#diabetes' somewhere in your tweet, then if you search that term it shows all the tweets with that hashtag in them - All will become clear, it is very clever IMO.


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 25, 2009)

> Northerner:- They wouldn't let me be Northerner, so I'm ThreeSows. Better not to ask...



I trust you are the one who built his house of bricks rather than either straw or bricks!


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 25, 2009)

am64 said:


> Jodrell Bank Centre for Astrophysics comprises research activities in astronomy and astrophysics at The University of Manchester, ...
> 
> its where they send out messages and listen to messages from aliens !!! heehee also very good web if you want to know whats going on up there in the universe X
> http://www.jb.man.ac.uk/



Eee, Jodrell Bank! I went on quite a few school trips there when I was younger!


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 25, 2009)

> I trust you are the one who built his house of bricks rather than either straw or bricks!



Getting tired I mean sticks!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

I am weezer1977

HELP! I am soooo crap at this. I am following Philip Scofield, Ben Shepherd and Peirs Morgan....but I dont really get it still??? 

x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm Salmonpuff 

Northe I can't find you


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> I am weezer1977
> 
> HELP! I am soooo crap at this. I am following Philip Scofield, Ben Shepherd and Peirs Morgan....but I dont really get it still???
> 
> x



good band   I'll follow you and try to help you out lol


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

to see if anyone has mentioned you click on @'your-username' under the 'Home' button


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

got ya northe and sam xxxx sugarbum i go have a look xx


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

sugarbum...got ya!!


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

looks like everyone is getting the hang of it lol


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2009)

I bet Sam's the only one with a twitterberry though! Lucky girl!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

yes I just had another look and I must be extremely thick.....(dont comment! )


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Can't afford one of those 

Louisa, were you born in 77? surely not! I would have guessed about 26...


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> yes I just had another look and I must be extremely thick.....(dont comment! )



what are you stuck with?


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> Can't afford one of those
> 
> Louisa, were you born in 77? surely not! I would have guessed about 26...



I had to double take there too! Good year tho Lou


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> Can't afford one of those
> 
> Louisa, were you born in 77? surely not! I would have guessed about 26...





rossi_mac said:


> I had to double take there too! Good year tho Lou



Who turned this thread into a comedy one ? 

Are you 1977 as well then Rossi?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I bet Sam's the only one with a twitterberry though! Lucky girl!





dawww, i would have if i could work out how to work the new fangled blackberry phone!!


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Who turned this thread into a comedy one ?
> 
> Are you 1977 as well then Rossi?



no honestly, i had no idea you were of proper adult age


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Who turned this thread into a comedy one ?
> 
> Are you 1977 as well then Rossi?



1977 was the year I did my A levels!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2009)

@helen_p

But I read wayyyyyyyyy more than I tweet.

xx


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

looking for you now helen!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Who turned this thread into a comedy one ?
> 
> Are you 1977 as well then Rossi?



Hell yeah!
The King died I arrived??! (Okay there was an overlap but only half a year or so!)


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

found you heheeee


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

HelenP said:


> @helen_p
> 
> But I read wayyyyyyyyy more than I tweet.
> 
> xx



yay another twitterer (or whatever we are called?!)



rossi_mac said:


> Hell yeah!
> The King died I arrived??! (Okay there was an overlap but only half a year or so!)



oh, that explains the circle D comment earlier, thought you were 30


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> yay another twitterer (or whatever we are called?!)
> 
> 
> 
> oh, that explains the circle D comment earlier, thought you were 30



I think it's tweeters

I forget how young I am sometimes!  I am in my 30's so age correct just grammer not!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> yay another twitterer (or whatever we are called?!)
> 
> 
> 
> oh, that explains the circle D comment earlier, thought you were 30



Not 'twits' I hope! Shelley invited me to join Circle D on FB, but I'm 21 years too old!


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

we'll have to start a circle F


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2009)

You on FB/Facey too Northe'? I must look for more of you lot on FB!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2009)

am64 said:


> we'll have to start a circle F



Sounds good 

For others perhaps you could explain the D and the F, obviously I know but you might explain it better


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Not 'twits' I hope! Shelley invited me to join Circle D on FB, but I'm 21 years too old!



LOL! 

And I thought I was gatecrashing aged 32!!!

Rossi- I only know its the silver jubilee year! I used to work on the southbank and it was so nice of them to lay my own silver jubilee walk "1977" stones all over it!

Katie, how old are you? Im guessing about 9 now!!!!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Sounds good
> 
> For others perhaps you could explain the D and the F, obviously I know but you might explain it better



Is the F for 'Fogeys' ? 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> LOL!
> 
> And I thought I was gatecrashing aged 32!!!
> 
> ...



I think Katie is doing her 11plus soon (Joking!)

Also Star Wars year wasn't it?

Here's a loads stuff
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1977


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Katie, how old are you? Im guessing about 9 now!!!!



why 9? *offended*

I'm 23.


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

ohhh you lot are so young my step son is 23!!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2009)

am64 said:


> ohhh you lot are so young my step son is 23!!



Hrrrrmph.  my MIDDLE son is 23 - 24 next week!

xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> why 9? *offended*
> 
> I'm 23.



Ahhhhhhhh sorry! Just jelous of your youth and I'm feeling old! Someone at work yesterday told me I look in my early fourties  and I wanted to rip his windpipe out so he could never speak again......

Anyhooo....not so good on this twitter business. Can  speak directly to Philip Scofield the silver fox then? Is it really him??


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Ahhhhhhhh sorry! Just jelous of your youth and I'm feeling old! Someone at work yesterday told me I look in my early fourties  and I wanted to rip his windpipe out so he could never speak again......
> 
> Anyhooo....not so good on this twitter business. Can  speak directly to Philip Scofield the silver fox then? Is it really him??



I would definitely have put you in the Circle D range! Looks like helen tweets them all - Jimmy Carr, Matt Lucas, Phil Scofield!


----------



## twinnie (Nov 25, 2009)

well i am on bebo and facebook my hubby will lose me compeletely if i tweet as well


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I would definitely have put you in the Circle D range! Looks like helen tweets them all - Jimmy Carr, Matt Lucas, Phil Scofield!



Are you hypo? 

Blinking heck, Im going to pass out if I find George "the god" Michael on this!


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Ahhhhhhhh sorry! Just jelous of your youth and I'm feeling old! Someone at work yesterday told me I look in my early fourties  and I wanted to rip his windpipe out so he could never speak again......
> 
> Anyhooo....not so good on this twitter business. Can  speak directly to Philip Scofield the silver fox then? Is it really him??



It's ok.  I get IDed all the time, but I always assumed they thought I was over 10...

I honestly thought you were just a few years older than me, like 26!

Haha yep it's really him. To talk to someone you hover over one of their tweets and click 'reply' or just type '@username' at the beginning of your tweet.


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

How do you find people when you dont know their names?? Im on it Katie, I am trying!!!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2009)

Lol, at first I was WELL disappointed i I tweeted someone (famous!!  ) and they didn't reply to me, but if you look at the amount of followers ppl like Philip Schofield etc have and imagine how many ppl tweet them, it would impossible for them to answer everyone!!  But it DOES give you a real 'buzz' when you get a reply from a celeb, lol.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

Is it supposed to run fast like a chat??


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Looks like helen tweets them all - Jimmy Carr, Matt Lucas, Phil Scofield!



I must have a clear out, lol.  Some people do keep up really funny/interesting twitter pages, but others, like Matt Lucas, only do it once in a blue moon.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Is it supposed to run fast like a chat??



It can do.

I just like to read people's 'status updates' like you get on Facebook, especially if they're funny

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2009)

btw, while we're at it, I would just like to add, for the record, that I too, was shocked to find you were outside the Circle D age requirements, Sugarabum!

xx


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> How do you find people when you dont know their names?? Im on it Katie, I am trying!!!





Sugarbum said:


> Is it supposed to run fast like a chat??



it's called a 'micro-blogging' site.  So you just do status updates like on facebook.  But the magic thing about twitter is that news can travel really fast.  You'll see if you spend some time on it.  If you like someone's update you can click 'retweet' and it will show all your followers what the person said.

Find people by looking at other people's followers/who they are following.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2009)

Mmmm! I found Natalie Imbruglia!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Mmmm! I found Natalie Imbruglia!



Ask her to marry you! I am trying my luck with the silver fox Philip Scofield. He has just had laser eye surgery today it would seem from his "Tweet" (see, Ive got the lingo already!) so I am going to try my luck before he gets his vision back!


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> Ask her to marry you! I am trying my luck with the silver fox Philip Scofield. He has just had laser eye surgery today it would seem from his "Tweet" (see, Ive got the lingo already!) so I am going to try my luck before he gets his vision back!



your standards arn't very high lou! you aren't _that_ old!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> your standards arn't very high lou! you aren't _that_ old!



But he's ROLLING in it !! 

xx


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

HelenP said:


> But he's ROLLING in it !!
> 
> xx



So is Johnny Depp


----------



## HelenP (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> So is Johnny Depp



This is true!! 

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> your standards arn't very high lou! you aren't _that_ old!



Nor is he. I used to babysit him, many centuries ago.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> So is Johnny Depp



Pretty, but too short. I bags Pierce Brosnan, he's both tall and rolling in it.


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> it's called a 'micro-blogging' site.  So you just do status updates like on facebook...



Thats why I like it you can't write much and it can be random!! Woopie!!



HelenP said:


> I just like to read people's 'status updates' like you get on Facebook, especially if they're funny
> xx



Indeed that is the best bit of facebook, I will appologise in advance if mine are a bit random at times


----------



## katie (Nov 25, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Nor is he. I used to babysit him, many centuries ago.



I know he isn't old, but sugarbum is alot younger (and looks 30 years younger).


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 25, 2009)

katie said:


> I know he isn't old, but sugarbum is alot younger (and looks 30 years younger).



Ah, I see.


----------



## am64 (Nov 25, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Nor is he. I used to babysit him, many centuries ago.



baby sit who...im lost ally u on twitter aswell?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 25, 2009)

am64 said:


> baby sit who...im lost ally u on twitter aswell?



Phillip Schofield, and no, I don't tweet.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 26, 2009)

Circle D is on Twitter Katie 

search for circledrocks 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2009)

Since I have absolutely no interest in wakeboarding, I'm presuming that my new 'follower' on Twitter is a spammer? I blocked him - is that the done thing?


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi All
I am summerlightning on Twitter so if you get a follower called that it is me.
Already found Katie and Sam.
Not very good at using Twitter yet though


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2009)

i look for you chris


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2009)

am64 said:


> i look for you chris



found ya


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Hi All
> I am summerlightning on Twitter so if you get a follower called that it is me.
> Already found Katie and Sam.
> Not very good at using Twitter yet though



Following you now Chris! I'm ThreeSows. Isn't summerlightning a beer? I'm sure I had some at the last Southampton Beer Festival!

I've just set up a twitterfeed of my blog - and it works!


----------



## katie (Nov 26, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Hi All
> I am summerlightning on Twitter so if you get a follower called that it is me.
> Already found Katie and Sam.
> Not very good at using Twitter yet though



well you've worked out how lists work, I think they are quite advanced 
Found you too now


----------



## katie (Nov 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I've just set up a twitterfeed of my blog - and it works!



Now that is extra extra advanced, how did you manage that?!


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2009)

omg what have you started katie?? how do we form a group..through you ? or is it called a list?


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2009)

omg katie and other tweeters....kate bush is now following Northe !!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 26, 2009)

am64 said:


> omg katie and other tweeters....kate bush is now following Northe !!!!!



get out of town!


----------



## katie (Nov 26, 2009)

am64 said:


> omg what have you started katie?? how do we form a group..through you ? or is it called a list?



Yeah a list is a bit like a group.  When you click on the list it shows all tweets from the people it is following.



am64 said:


> omg katie and other tweeters....kate bush is now following Northe !!!!!



Im so jealous


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2009)

well if you go to three sows and check whos following him it shows KB lots pretty authenic! i might have got it wrong as im a bit new to all this!!


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2009)

opps folks i think i got it wrong i think its KB music ! ok ok its all abit 21st century to me remember i belong to the category that was still taught old money !!


----------



## Viki (Nov 26, 2009)

Right im jumping on the band wagon - although i still dont entirely get it!!

Northe, i searched for you as threesows and got "do you mean 'threesomes'?" . . .  !!!


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2009)

Viki said:


> Right im jumping on the band wagon - although i still dont entirely get it!!
> 
> Northe, i searched for you as threesows and got "do you mean 'threesomes'?" . . .  !!!



hahahaa viki have you got me or have i got you ??? im definately lost


----------



## Viki (Nov 26, 2009)

am64 said:


> hahahaa viki have you got me or have i got you ??? im definately lost



think ive got you . . . .?????


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2009)

Viki said:


> think ive got you . . . .?????



ok justed checked don't seem to have you ???


----------



## am64 (Nov 26, 2009)

got ya !! heheee im getting better at this


----------



## katie (Nov 26, 2009)

viki you are doing well at 15.  I went up to 25 after my pick&mix and was up half the night, oops!


----------



## Viki (Nov 26, 2009)

katie said:


> viki you are doing well at 15.  I went up to 25 after my pick&mix and was up half the night, oops!



just took my correction with 2 more sweets!! somehow i dont think that will work. Ive put the flimsy plastic lid on like thats going to stop me . . .


----------



## katie (Nov 26, 2009)

Viki said:


> just took my correction with 2 more sweets!! somehow i dont think that will work. Ive put the flimsy plastic lid on like thats going to stop me . . .



haha! it's impossible to stop! evil sweets.

they are so good though


----------



## Viki (Nov 26, 2009)

Think the only way ill beat it is to give up and go to bed. 

Night all, see you on here . . .or facebook . . .or twitter, god i cant keep up!


----------



## katie (Nov 26, 2009)

lol, goodnight x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 28, 2009)

bump

just set me up a new twitter for all things Talking Blood Glucose related

talkingbgs


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 29, 2009)

katie said:


> Has anybody else on here got twitter?  Because I doubt any of my followers will pay any attention to my diabetes related tweets



What's twitter Katie?  (I really don't know)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 29, 2009)

brightontez said:


> What's twitter Katie?  (I really don't know)



its like microblogging tez - www.twitter.com if you sign up you get this little thing that says what are you doing? and you leave like, facebpook status updates or something in less than 140 characters. Its addictive...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha! I mentioned 'Dalek' on my blog on twitter (Dia-Dalek) and I've had a load of /doctor Who fans visiting!


----------



## am64 (Nov 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Haha! I mentioned 'Dalek' on my blog on twitter (Dia-Dalek) and I've had a load of /doctor Who fans visiting!



northe your loving twitter  arent you...can we have a gallery of all our diabots in one place?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2009)

am64 said:


> northe your loving twitter  arent you...can we have a gallery of all our diabots in one place?



I'll see what I can do! Some of the people who tweet are very funny - I'm loving Charlie Brooker!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 29, 2009)

Philip Scofield has just said on my thing that Lloyd is on this morning tomorrow morning! I can only follow it- I cant do nowt else!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2009)

Had a load more people attracted to my blog last night just because of the word 'Dalek' - bet they were disappointed! From all over the world too!

Just been 'followed' by a spammer flogging anti-spam filtering software! Do others normally block 'followers' who are clearly spammers?


----------

